# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Khô rắn miền Tây món ăn vừa lạ vừa quen.

## vvt1986

Vốn được thiên nhiên ưu đãi nên miền Tây có rất nhiều sản vật đặc trưng của vùng đất này. Nếu Sóc Trăng, Trà Vinh nổi tiếng với món mắm bò hóc, Long An có mắm cá lia thia, Cà Mau nổi tiếng với khô cá kèo, mắm ba khía… thì vùng đất An Giang ngoài nổi tiếng với các loại mắm cá linh, mắm sặc còn có một món rất đặc biệt là khô rắn.



Nhắc đến khô rắn nhiều người sẽ cảm thấy rùng mình vì cái món “lạ đời” này. Tuy nhiên, với những người đã một lần vượt qua tâm lý e dè ban đầu mà thử ăn rồi thì sẽ nhớ mãi món ăn vừa lạ vừa quen nổi tiếng của vùng biên giới Tây Nam.

Câu chuyện về cách làm khô rắn cũng thật tình cờ. Trong những chuyến hàng vận chuyển rắn đi các tỉnh khác, số lượng rắn chết nhiều quá nên các chủ vựa đã tìm cách lột da rắn xẻ thịt làm khô. Không ngờ, món khô “tái chế” thịt rắn lại có mùi vị thơm ngon và được nhiều người ưa thích. Lúc đầu khô rắn chủ yếu chế biến để người dân trong vùng ăn, dần dần sau đó trở thành món đặc sản được khách du lịch mua về mỗi khi đến đây.



Cách chế biến khô rắn cũng cầu kì và tốn nhiều công đoạn không kém gì các loại khô khác. Trước khi chế biến, rắn phải được làm sạch sẽ sau đó lóc phần xương bỏ đi, chỉ để lại phần thịt rắn. Phần thịt này sẽ được cho ra hết máu còn sót lại rồi đem tẩm ướp mắm muối, gia vị theo một công thức riêng đặc trưng của người làm. Sau đó, đem thịt rắn đã ướp ép mỏng và phơi qua vài lần nắng. Đặc biệt, thịt rắn khi phơi phải được phơi “một lèo” từ sáng tới chiều nếu không thịt rắn sẽ bị chua. Khô rắn ngon là loại khô bên ngoài thân rắn rất ráo còn bên trong thì rất tươi để không mất đi mùi và vị ngọt của thịt.




_Thơm lừng trên bếp than

Khô rắn hơi dai nhưng không cứng so với khô cá lóc hay cá chạch. Khi nướng trên bếp than hồng, khô sẽ tỏa mùi thơm phức đủ để kích thích vị giác của người dùng. Khi cắn một miếng khô nhai chầm chậm để cảm nhận vị ngọt của thịt rắn và mùi vị đặc trưng chạy lên tận não. Nuốt nhẹ miếng khô rắn người dùng sẽ không thể chê vào đâu được.



Khô rắn chế biến đơn giản và cách ăn cũng đơn giản chỉ cần nướng hoặc chiên lên rồi chấm với mắm me ăn cùng xoài sống, cóc non, dưa leo. Còn người nào cầu kì hơn có thể dùng để chiến thành món gỏi xoài hoặc gỏi lá sầu đâu. Vị chua chua đăng đắng của xoài và lá sầu đâu hòa quyện với vị ngọt của thịt và mùi thơm đặc trưng của khô rắn mang lại cảm giác ngon miệng lạ lẫm nhưng khiến người ta nhớ mãi.
Đuông Dừa Quán chuyên cung cấp sản phẩm khô rắn và giao hàng tận nơi. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để dùng thử khô rắn miền Tây!
Giá 370k/1kg
- Hotline:Ms. Trinh:01632932343 $ 0937490694
ĐC: 261 Nguyen Van Cong - P4 - Phu Nhuan- tphcm
Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc_

----------

